# Rewarding riders who DO tip !



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

I propose that drivers IMMEDIATELY start rating riders on the basis of tips received. Anybody who tips, no matter how much, gets 5 stars.

Anybody who doesn't tip gets 2 stars, unless it is a minimum fare ride. If that's the case the rider gets 1 star.

There is no in between. Nobody gets a 3 or a 4 star rating.

Let's use the system to our advantage!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2s8j8l


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I could never do a 2 for non tipping. Its not the riders fault rates have fallen. Now those who admit up front to being in a tipping job and do not tip have begun to be looked at differently.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Its not the riders fault rates have fallen.


True. But the rating is to communicate the quality of the rider to other drivers. So the rider is not hurt at all. Why should drivers care about riders' ratings at all? It's one of the few levers we have as drivers and I say let's use it!

Reward the behavior that you want to see repeated. If it's not behavior you want to reinforce then give a 2 or a 1.

If over time the rider can't get any rides because of a low rating that's just the free market at work. Why should they get good ratings equal to a tipping rider? Distinguishing tipping vs. not tipping by giving 4 stars instead of 5 makes no impact in behavior.


----------



## grussauto (Dec 2, 2014)

If the rider does not put in a destination address and it's not an easy known destination that is 4 stars. I do like the tipping rating idea.


----------



## a_loser (Jan 10, 2015)

franklin said:


> I propose that drivers IMMEDIATELY start rating riders on the basis of tips received. Anybody who tips, no matter how much, gets 5 stars.
> 
> Anybody who doesn't tip gets 2 stars, unless it is a minimum fare ride. If that's the case the rider gets 1 star.
> 
> ...


I'm at the point where now I couldn't give 2 shits about how nice of a passenger you were and good the conversation was. No tip, one star. **** it.

I KNOW for a fact that when I go out of my way for someone that they tip even knowing that it isn't allowed by Uber. Okay so why not tip me $2 on a safe trip? I wouldn't care much if I didn't have to tip when I eat out or when those beautiful *****s dance on my lap but apparently I do so **** you better tip me as well.

I'm actually a really nice person in real life.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

Had 2 airport rides recently where both pax said they'd like to tip but didn't have any cash??? WTF? Who goes to the airport for a flight without any cash!? 1 star each.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Get a square or pay anywhere, call that bs. No problem sir swipe your card here to show your gratuity.


----------

